# Love Craigslist (pics)



## revrend (Feb 11, 2010)

So I am always looking for a deal ... as i am sure we all are ... I was checking out fish tanks on craigslist ... it had been a couple of weeks so i started at the bottom about7 days ago and worked my way up ... well i kept seeing a 55 gallon tank with wood stand in the same section of town i am in ... It was a because they were moving so the price kept slowly dropping so thursday they had dropped to $100 I dropped them an email told them i had $60 that i could spend ... they emailed me said i had to get it Saturday morning ... so it needs some TLC but i got it for $60 and they asked if i wanted the sucker fish other wise they were going to let him go in the pond so site unseen i said yes well he is 13"

I think it is an L021 but not 100%


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

What a steal! That is one cool pleco. Worth all the poo, in my opinion.


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Their beatiful pleco's.

I believe he's a Snow King..max's out around 15-17"

Steve


----------



## revrend (Feb 11, 2010)

no he is a Pterygoplichthys disjunctivus better known as a vermiculated sail fin catfish one of the more common pleco prior to the L numbering system the belly gives him away after a few hours of research


----------



## Aaron86 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a craigslist junkie too. always looking for good deals.

great looking fish by the way.


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Great find... Congrads on your Pleco and tank!


----------



## Aaron86 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you get the fronts with it too?


----------



## Hi_Cees (Jun 4, 2010)

Very nice !!


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Score!


----------

